# First rod ever



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

Hey guys, I just finished building my first ever custom rod! Its a rainshadow RCLB 70ML that I built acid wrapped, the pictures are in my album and feel free to leave any feedback or tips you have its much appreciated!
:fishing:


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Those guide wraps look really nice. Esp. for your first rod!!


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice job, but it looks like your guides aren't _quite_ aligned.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

sweet looking rod. Excellent job.


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

Nice color scheme!


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I got to see this rod this weekend in person. I was really impressed with the way it looked. A lot of mistakes or areas that are overlooked on a first rod, were not there. Obviously Jacob paid attention to detail when he did this rod. I am looking forward to what his builds will look like when he is more comfortable with the overall process.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

ah!! another addict to the guild


----------

